# Hello Strangers, I have a question



## mcsmichelles (Nov 8, 2010)

Hello everyone, 

I do apologise ive not been on since christmas time. The puppies are growing so fast, My Diego is going to be a year old in 2 and a half weeks, I can not believe it. Star is 7 months old now and has got her first season today. (Bless her shes growing up so fast) 

my question is about Star, when she goes or a poop she goes just fine, but sometimes the poop gets stuck on her fur (shes a pedigree longcoat) and she proper freaks out like runs away and as soon as she stops and she feels it she freaks out again, I have to chase her to get it off.(Bless her)

She had the runs a couple of weeks ago and popped out a fart (and without sounding too gross) and I dont mean to make you be sick lol but she followed through and OMG she freaked out even more, just from the sound that came with it. 

Is this normal for chihuahuas? to freak themselves out like that?

Ive never had this with Diego as hes a smoothcoat?

Thanks in advance


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Yep i think so,Lily gets all anxious when this happens,have you tried cutting the fur round the bottom ? I have to do this with my sheltie.We can see you haven't been on here since xmas as your siggy is a christmas one


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

I'd love to see a video of this, It may sound mean but it sounds kinda funny


----------



## coccomummy (May 3, 2011)

oh bless her yes i used to have a dog and it would happen to him and i also used to cut his fur around his bum and it helped so much


----------



## mcsmichelles (Nov 8, 2010)

thanks, ill try that. 

ha ha it would be funny, bless her


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi yes i agree clip around the area where it gets stuck on her


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

My Zoey takes off running before she is done, she must be scared of her own poo LOL


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 20, 2010)

hahahaha ... I think this is pretty normal for any long-coat dog. My Bichons had it happen, too. You might do a "sanitary" clip around the necessary area. They don't like the pulling on the hair, I'm sure.

Jeanette


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Very occasionally one of my dogs will have a poop issue, where it won't let loose, and they both just try and run away from it, which of course doesn't work because it's just dangling there and when they run, it bounces against their little butts, which makes them run even more! 

My daughter's dog is the funniest though. She's terrified of her own farts, and if she lets one loose, she'll run as fast as she can to get away from it.


----------



## mcsmichelles (Nov 8, 2010)

Bless her, Star is exactly the same...... Diego however wont move he'd rather sit still and sniff his bottom after he farts lol Saying that once he does a poo he'll go back and sniff it before walking away lol


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

If she's fed a high quality diet there really shouldn't be any poo issue. Granted we only have one LC with adult coat (and our LC puppy hasn't had an issue in the week and a half that we've had her) & she doesn't have a full coat (though she has a good amount of butt fluff) but she's only had issues with getting messy once or twice when she had tummy upset. Otherwise the poo is so firm it falls w/o getting stuck. That would be my first thought in finding a remedy as I can imagine getting stuck would be very annoying & end up with forever cleaning butts.

I did chuckle about being scared of their farts though. Poor things probably wonder what the heck is happening! hahaha


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

i use to have to keep my Pomeranian fur trimmed real short around her bottom. I have clippers works great.


----------



## mcsmichelles (Nov 8, 2010)

Thank you all.... her poopy area has been trimmed lol


----------



## tonya_bella (Mar 30, 2011)

lol mine doesnt have a problem but the fart bit made me giggle,


----------

